# Wednesday nights are boring



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

J_T made some custom-made breeder boxes for my Fluval Floras. And he is coming to Markham this Wednesday night. We'll be at King Edward's Arms ( 
8505 Warden Avenue Markham, ON L3R 0N2 ), a local bar at Warden / HWY 7. 

Anyone interested to come for a chat? It's the Wednesday before Good Friday, let's make it a good Wednesday? We'll be there at 8:30pm or a bit earlier, reply/PM if you're coming too.

PS: Why is this shrimp-related? Answer: we always make it shrimp-related, trust me ;-)


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

This sounds great except for one big problem for me. I am out in the west end. Drinking and driving won't work for me, and there's no point being at a bar and not drink!

BTW Randy, is the breeder box for your shrimps? If so, why do you need one? What does one look like?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy said:


> This sounds great except for one big problem for me. I am out in the west end. Drinking and driving won't work for me, and there's no point being at a bar and not drink!
> 
> BTW Randy, is the breeder box for your shrimps? If so, why do you need one? What does one look like?


You can see them in J_T's page.

Or here too









In some tanks I have mixed types of shrimps and they can cross breed, if I want a particular male x a particular female, I move them to the breeder box so they can do their thing without being interrupted ;-)

You can definitely come watch us drink, we had someone doing that last time we were there, I'm definitely not promoting D&D.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's still not too late to escape a boring Wednesday evening, and replace it with tons of laughs. Tommy will also come, why don't you?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I may be a couple late... I'll explain later.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------

